# Siemens panel screws



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Pretty thin sheet metal if the orginals are wobbly then it is time to get new screws (larger dia) and retap all of the holes. Truss head screws work great.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have also used these in the past...









uxcell uxcell20pcs Spring Steel Speed Fastener U Nut Clip Black for M5 / ST4.8 Screw Bolt : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


uxcell uxcell20pcs Spring Steel Speed Fastener U Nut Clip Black for M5 / ST4.8 Screw Bolt : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca





Obviously for the correct size screw, I believe they are #10 x 32, the example / link is an M5, but you get the idea. These work good because there is a small "spike" that scratches the piant off the tub to bond it to the tub and then the cover is bonded though the treaded machine screw.

Cheers
John


----------



## Arsenal FC (10 mo ago)

Awesome never seen this before. Not sure why they all won't hold.. I wonder if the were stripped when I bought the house... They hold on just enough which is aggravating more if they didn't hold it all...🤣

You are right it is just a tiny couple threads in those panels holes.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

The threads are fine for their intended purpose, it's the idiots with the corded tools that mess them up.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> The threads are fine for their intended purpose, it's the idiots with the corded tools that mess them up.


And the impact battery drill idiots.


----------



## Impulsze (Sep 19, 2012)

Short, coarse Phillips head screws with a slightly larger diameter will generally take care of those issues. Could tap it out to a bigger size but do ya really wanta?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I just use these.








It's best to look away


----------

